
New social network for gadget lovers now in beta - timpchelintsev
http://gadgetinity.com
======
timpchelintsev
Post gadgets you have, wish or just get interested with. Give your feedback on
them. We'll find most interesting reviews and news for your tastes. If you
wishlisted gadget, you'll get personal offers. Register now to become early
adopters!

